# Word of the Day: Dido



## debodun (Oct 7, 2020)

Dido (noun) -  mischievous or capricious act; a prank or antic.

Halloween trick-or-treaters often engage in didoes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 7, 2020)

The night before Halloween is known here in Canada as "gate night", where one can expect mild to severe dido.


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amazing - omitting just one letter really changes the meaning.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Amazing - omitting just one letter really changes the meaning.


LOL!

Just as adding a letter does, too!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2020)

Dido is also an English singer songwriter and her song 'Here With Me' was featured in the movie 'Love Actually'


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 7, 2020)

When I first saw this word I thought the word was another word and was pulling a dido.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 8, 2020)

Gosh, debodun those riddles you  post make you a dodp


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2020)

Dido...  
Oh, sorry. I’m always pulling didos on my wife....


----------

